# R.I.P. our beloved Mack



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm not only new to this site, but new as a german shepherd owner. I got Mack for my fiance' a little over a week ago, he was only 3 months old. Mack was already such a loving and loyal puppy when he was taken from us. He filled us with so much happiness and love. I can't believe how fast it happened. My fiance' and I are so heartbroken, this was our very first puppy. We are looking for any kind of advice or support on how to deal with this kind of loss. I can't believe how bad this hurts. We loved him so much. 

Rest in Peace Mack...We Love You.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG what happened to Mack???? do I have this right? he is in doggy heaven now at 3 months of age??? only just a little over a week you got him???

If I am right RIP Mack my heart is with you, I can't believe a puppy has died that early.


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

The vet said he had a severe hookworm infestation. We had seen no signs of any symptoms until it was too late. Two hours after going to the vet, he passed away.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Im sorry to hear that he was taken from you so young.I cant really offer any advice as I still miss dogs ive lost in the past. It does get a little better as time goes but thoughts of them never leave. Every time its happened I swore id never get another dog and have to go through that again. 

Then I run across one that I connect with and I end up bringing him home. Maybe in time you'll see another puppy that needs a loving home and he will help to fill the space in your heart.

Again im sorry to hear about mack.

rest in peace big boy..


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that is horrible 
I am so sorry for your loss. 
I still miss all my dogs that have passed 
you need anything we are here for you


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Where did you get him? Before getting him didn't the breeder deworm him?. I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry. RIP baby Mack.


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

We had got him from a friend who said he had his first round of vaccinations. However I wanted to take him to the vet and get him checked myself, along with the rest of his shots. But he passed before we could go.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

that is so sad. RIP little guy. We are all here for you. Keep in touch w us all and we can help you through it.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of baby Mack. 

You've found a site where folks know just how much this means, and how bad it hurts. 

Perhaps you'll use this experience to help lead you to another pup that could use your love. If any of us can make recommendations for places to find a puppy (or an adult rescue GSD), things to look for, questions to ask of the breeder, we're here to help.


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

I just want to say thank you so so very much for all of your tender hearted comments for us . I am Macks mom and I am so broken hearted i can't seem to stop crying. It means so much to us to hear the sweet words from you all I will post pics so you can see how truly sweet our little man was!! Thank you!!!

love you my little daddy mack and miss you tons!!! R.I.P!! kisses and snuggles!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so very sorry for your loss.
it is so undescribably painful, only others who have experieneced a similar loss understand and appropriately (is that the word i want?) sympathize.
we all share your pain. 
it's especially sad for all when a puppy is lost.
prayers for the healing of your heart on the way.

rip sweet little boy.....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweetie young Mack.







Please know that we all understand how this feels, and that we are here if you need to talk. Wishing you some comfort and peace during this rough time. RIP little Mack.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of little Mack, what a terrible shame. It seems that recently so many young dogs have gone to the Bridge, it just doesn't seem fair. My condolences to you all.

Rest in Peace baby Mack.


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you guys!!! It just hurts so bad we don't have any children Mack was our child !! I'm still a crying mess coming home is the worst I miss his sweet puppy kisses and his little wagging tail when we got home from work!! Thank you for the support . We loved our baby boy so much give your puppies love for us !!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry..... so young to be gone. 

As always Tracy makes an excellent post about sharing your heart with another one day. I sometimes believe our pups leave too soon because they know there is another one that needs to be loved too.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you so much that means a lot!! We have lots of love to give he was our baby and we miss him horribly it's so weird and so quick that he was gone i think we are still in shock!!
hugs to all of you and puppy kisses from our little Mack


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I lost a dog at only 10 months once. I can certainly imagine how you'd feel with your boy at just 3 months. 

I just want to encourage you to please consider seriously getting another dog - pup or adult rescue. Whichever is where your heart is at of course. And don't feel unkind to Mack or that you're "callous" or something if you do. When I lost my first dog I was so beside myself I didn't have another for three years. Later I came to feel that I had only cheated myself. As time has gone by and I've seen six GSDs of mine pass away in total I've come to feel that sooner is better. I've gotten another pup as soon as two days after one has passed on. It doesn't take away the hurt but it does give you something else to focus on and while doing so come to love and cherish the new life. I also believe that our dogs love us so much that they do not wish us to be without canine companionship and if they cannot be with us would likely want us to have another dog to care for us.


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind words. I am very beside myself I just don't want to seem like i'm rushing another puppy cause nothing is going to take Mack's place but i see what you are saying thank you it's so hard !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm happy my words were helpful.









No, another dog never takes the dog that was lost's place. Another dog is another round of happiness in their own right.


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

they were!! thank you i'm trying to pull myself together i find myself holding onto his toys a lot though i guess with time.... thank you all for everything hope to keep in touch!!! 
lots of love from Little Macks family




lots of love to you my precious mack you don't know how much your missed hugs, kisses and bedtime snuggles!!! love you little man


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel for you on the loss of your very young pup Mack. RIP


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of baby Mack - it's so hard when our furkids leave us, but even more difficult when they're so young and just beginning their lives. You have my sincere sympathy. I just posted this poem the other day for another pup who went to the Bridge, but maybe it will help you a little too:

* <span style="color: #6600CC">Rosebud 

When God calls little puppies to dwell with Him above, 
We humans always question the wisdom of His love. 
For no heartache can compare with the loss of one small 'child', 
Who does so much to make this world seem wonderful and mild. 

Perhaps God tires - always calling the aged to His fold, 
And so He picks a rosebud before it can grow old. 
God knows how much we need them and so He picks but few; 
To make the land of heaven more beautiful to view. 
Believing this is difficult, yet somehow we must try, 
For the saddest word that mankind knows will always be "good-bye". 

And so when little pups depart; 
We, who are left behind, 
Must realize how much God loves puppies.... 
For angels are hard to find. 

Author Unknown </span> *


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

That's a wonderful poem thank you!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am so sorry. I'm devasitated when my older dogs die. I'm sure it is harder loosing a young puppy.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

That is so sad.







I'm so sorry to hear that. 
RIP little buddy!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Mac.....I'm so sorry!


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

it was very hard


----------



## cgilly26 (Jun 19, 2008)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> <span style="color: #33CCFF"> </span> 
thank you all for your support it's so appreciated!! Each day is getting better and better but we still miss our little man very much. We are thinking about getting another puppy but im not sure yet. Thank you again!!!

love you mack


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Time does heal. When it is right, you will bring another puppy into your life/home.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Just wanted to see how you are doing. Ok I hope


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

No question Mack's time was too short - but how gloriously loved and cared for he must have been in that tiny amount of time by you both. Mack's potential was cut short - but not your potential to open your heart to another dog when the time is right for you both. Maybe that your hearts will go on to the privilege of loving another dog will be Mack's greatest legacy.

To honor Holly, gone now only a couple weeks, I decided to adopt a rescue. Whatever I might be able to contribute will be done in the spirit of Holly, to pay it forward, and help give another deserving dog a chance for a home, hopefully with someone, well, just like you.


----------

